# Red Bull



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

b-6 and b-12 vitamins, magnesium, taurine, nician (or w/e its called). Sounds like all the vitamins used to help anxiety. Could I have possibly just found a gold mine here?


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

Haha dude the cafeinne in that **** will make you ten times worse.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

wxolue said:


> b-6 and b-12 vitamins, magnesium, taurine, nician (or w/e its called). Sounds like all the vitamins used to help anxiety. *Could I have possibly just found a gold mine here?*


Yeah, it is a gold mine for the company making Red Bull. Energy drinks are a big scam, one can get all the benefits of an energy drink at a fraction of the cost using caffeine in coffee or caffeine supplements (and a multivitamin or even better a healthy diet for the vitamins and minerals).


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

wxolue said:


> b-6 and b-12 vitamins, magnesium, taurine, nician (or w/e its called). Sounds like all the vitamins used to help anxiety. Could I have possibly just found a gold mine here?


You forgot to mention heart palpitations and high blood pressure. I'll stick to camomile tea.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, I actually feel more chill when i have caffeine, that's probably because I'm pumping into my system every minute of the day except for when i'm sleeping... In fact, When I have a job interview, I'll chug a redbull right before I go in.... hmmmmm im sensing something is wrong here? hahah


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

For me, caffeine has little effect. With that said, I seem to be in a more positive mood after an energy drink. Also, I personally believe that all the negative hype against red bull is blown way out of proportions. Red bull has less sugar then an equivalent amount of orange juice. It has Vitamin B12, B6, Niacin, and Taurine, which all help to improve mood, stimulates your metabolism and gives you that boost in the morning in the same way coffee does. For those of you who have a negative reaction to caffeine, I can understand why you wouldn't drink it. Calling it a bad drink that kills you/your heart is a bit much. Its like saying don't enjoy a glass of wine because alcohol causes you to pass out and throw up everywhere. In moderation, its fine. Thats my take and I will continue to drink it. Just thought id share my experience with Red Bull.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

I drink the sugar free one, I've tried basically every kind of energy drink, and I have to say Redbull is my favorite... If I drink the regular one, I'm like a little hyper kid, and I normally get twice as tired after it wears off.... The sugar free one, I'll have one in the morning and I'll normally feel great.... I use to stop at the gas station everyday before work and grab a 16 oz sugar free one... Always felt i was the most productive at work in the morning..


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes caffeine will make you more anxious, the only thing I like about energy drinks with taurine in them is the taste.

Incidentally, taurine is also someone with the star sign taurus, which is represented by a bull, maybe that's why it is called Red Bull?


----------



## Intent (Sep 5, 2009)

britisharrow said:


> Incidentally, taurine is also someone with the star sign taurus, which is represented by a bull, maybe that's why it is called Red Bull?


clever thinking


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

un4td said:


> no; because caffeine will make you anxious.


You shouldnt get anxious because of the caffeine content.
RedBull has 1/3 the caffeine content of a small coffee.

*Red Bull	8.3oz. =	80Mg of caffeine

Starbucks Coffee	12oz = 260Mg of caffeine

Pepsi One	12oz. =	55Mg of caffeine*

:Source


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Bull use to help me but stopped working for my depression. I like to take all kinds of energy drinks as long as its the sugar free kind/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GSH said:


> You shouldnt get anxious because of the caffeine content.
> RedBull has 1/3 the caffeine content of a small coffee.
> 
> *Red Bull 8.3oz. = 80Mg of caffeine*
> ...


Wow. I'll have to remember this!


----------



## happyman2011 (Jun 20, 2010)

i experimented on different energy drinks, and so far, redbull helps me with my SA. but i dont drink it regularly because it makes me dependent on that drink.

the caffeine on the redbull is tolerable for me, unlike the one on starbucks, it keeps me awake all night together with rapid heart palpitation.

i agree with "britisharrow", among energy drinks available here, redbull have the good amount of taurine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

RB kept me alive for one brutal 60 hour straight session, since then the smell alone makes me want to gag. It never did anything for my anxiety though, just placed me in this weird zone where I was almost running on autopilot.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

The reason you see a lot of b6 and b12 vitamins in energy drinks is because these are the vitamins needed by your body to help "even things out". Caffeine takes a major toll on the brain, like dehydration, and these vitamins try to keep you hydrated throughout.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Coffee has about 100mg of caffiene , not 260 mg of Caffiene in a 12 oz starbucks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had this drink called Sugar Free Rockstar. It made me feel like a strung-out washed-up has-been rock star after awhile. A big can for $2. The stuff tasted nasty. I'd rather have a Mountain Dew.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I just drank 2 small black coffees and a red bull, at last I actually feel *awake*! lol.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I like sugar free Red Bull and sugar free Rockstar. The redbull is everywhere but not many people stock Sugar free Rockstar. 

Like Shawnnyk The sugar makes me so tired after I come off it. But when I am really down I have a 710ml rockstar and a giant cookie... Then buzz around for a while. So much fun and because I am already down and sad I dont notice the tiredness. :lol


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

matty said:


> I like sugar free Red Bull and sugar free Rockstar. The redbull is everywhere but not many people stock Sugar free Rockstar.
> 
> Like Shawnnyk The sugar makes me so tired after I come off it. But when I am really down I have a 710ml rockstar and a giant cookie... Then buzz around for a while. So much fun and because I am already down and sad I dont notice the tiredness. :lol


Yeah I drink sugar free red bull too, never tried the rockstar though, is it any good? I did try a V sugar free once though and it tasted awful.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I liked it, but each to their own. MM said that he didnt like it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I take caffeine pills like pro-plus or pep, all the caffeinated goodness minus the sugar. Only when needed though and not for prolonged periods, it burns me out.


----------



## bsmooth1 (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah i cant mess with the redbull.. the one time i did it really messed me up had me feeling like my heart was going to explode


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Red bull (sugar free) doesn't give me the jittery feeling that coffee does oddly enough. It's like the energy boost of coffee, without the jitters/nervousness or GI upset.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Red bull (sugar free) doesn't give me the jittery feeling that coffee does oddly enough. It's like the energy boost of coffee, without the jitters/nervousness or GI upset.


any sugar free energy drink is bound to taste like bum. Rockstar's are the best.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Whenever I can't sleep during the night *at all* and I need to be up the next day I usually buy a four pack of Red Bull and drink it right before I work or w/e I'm doing that day. I can't say if it's the sugar or just that I'm too tired to give a fukc about what others think of me, but everytime this happens I'm always pretty social and in a jokie mood.


----------

